# Heart dog



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OK so let's see if y'all can follow some guidelines here. Post up one pic of ur heart dog. U can explain some if u want... if not no biggie. And let's keep this clean.

If u don't know what a heart dog is, its that one dog past or present that u hold always in ur heart. U can have and love a lot of dogs... but ur heart dog is different. 

Many of u are aware of who my heart dog is, but I love my Odin. He is everything I was looking for in a dog. He is reliable, stable, and loyal. He is so willing to please and is my everything.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Louis. He saved me.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko is my heart and soul dog. 


And this old man is Spaz. He's my heart and soul cat. 


Great idea for a thread Lu Lu.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I think Akasha is the family heart dog.

I love the way she listens to Tyler and she has an awesome willingness to please.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pepsi was my heart dog.










Though Louie runs a close second.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

This waste of space.....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 35937

My little Casey girl. She's 14. I've had her since I was 8, got her at 8 weeks. She's still goin strong!

And of course my big knuckle head 
View attachment 35945


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Good job most of y'all.... although... I did say one pic! Lololol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Good job most of y'all.... although... I did say one pic! Lololol


GUILTY 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

My boy Hachi.... He holds my heart. He lives out west with my folks and keeps the vermin under control. I hope someday to road rip out there so I can bring him home  









Lucius is my current heart-dog. But since only one pic is asked...just look at my sig  lol!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Guess, I haven't gotten there yet. I'm close to a lot of my dogs, but I can't say there is one above all the rest. The closest died when she was 7months old. I don't have a picture of her.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Good job most of y'all.... although... I did say one pic! Lololol


But but but..............I don't like playin by the rules. Hahahahahahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry for the screen shot .. deuce he is my bestfriend always down to listen when I'm drunk and always been there for me when I need a pick me up he knows how to push my buttons to get up and move around .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this is hard. I can always change. I love and miss my first pup, Tippy, but I feel like my heart is with the dog I have, maybe it will stay Mel but maybe not. I could not imagine my days without my piggy.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My heart dog was our Golden named Lady...I had her from the time i was 5 yrs old until i was 19. She was the best dog ever...im sad I dont have any older pics of her because i kept her in stunning shape for a golden...muscles and could jump over 5 ft jumps on command. She was my girl...always had my back.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Louis. He saved me.


Louis reminds me a lot of Loki, nose freckles and everything


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Th k you. Hes...... well hes louis. Theres no other way to explain that dog. Papers be damned hes all bulldog(well except he cold as a polar bear).


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Th k you. Hes...... well hes louis. Theres no other way to explain that dog. Papers be damned hes all bulldog(well except he cold as a polar bear).


Loki is a paperless mutt too but very much a bulldog as well. All Loki's littermates from what I can remember from when we got him were all black and white. I'd imagine if I could see them today they would very much resemble your boy.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Good job most of y'all.... although... I did say one pic! Lololol


Hehe, which is why I collaged mine especially for this thread.


----------



## kyleharlan123 (Nov 19, 2013)

this is my most fav. Labradoodle breeders, He's name is BOOMER and i love this dog....


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Until I got Jones, I was actually a cat person. Hahaha! This is my heart cat Belisimo. I got him at 3 weeks old, 3 years ago. I could post SO many pictures of him, but this is the most recent. He's such an ***hole. He'll cry for attention and then attack you when you touch him for longer than 5 seconds.









This is my heart dog. I don't think my next dog will be as special as him. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Katey, he sure is a looker  Got some great ears on em too!

Double post for me  Luna was embarrassed by the first photo I posted so I figured I would help her save some face here. (Luna with the gf)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol Luna looks embarrassed in this pic too -- Dad....come on, not now!  

Katey, I have a heart cat too! I got him out of a ditch as a newborn! Along with his siblings and mom. His mom was a kitten herself...under a year old. I found them all homes but kept Cheetoh. He is my big orange baby. He is 5 now


----------



## snark (Nov 18, 2013)

My heart dog was a tiny Jack Russell Terrier named Tika (pronounced Tee-kah). She was so amazing in so many ways but unfortunately I don't have any pictures of her. 
She left my life around 4 years ago but I don't stop thinking about her. 
I do still love my current dog Ruby VERY much though


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

This is tough. If Diesel hadn't saved me I'd say my rat terrier Gidget is my heart dog. She's 12 years old and I have no idea what the hell I'm going to do when her time comes. That 6lb dog seriously would give up her life for me. I'm hoping She can teach D a few things before she goes. Not that she's going any time soon, she still is in great shape and health!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

My heart my true working and hunting partner soldier


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you can see the scar on his eye i didnt do it my cousin mean ass hound was chasing me which he always did one of means hound i ever saw.His claw almost cut his eye out.The dog alway broke off his chain .


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I love both of my dogs, but this one has my heart, now and forever. Loki, 10 years young.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I have loved all my dogs a great deal, but my Gemini is really something special to me. I know she is only working on her 6th month of life but she has already changed my world for the better  I thought I had a great bond with my other dogs, but nothing compares to the bond my little Gem and I have together...It actually turned out perfect because there is no denying our older dog Deuce is my Husbands heart all the way  
I would post another picture of her but it won't let me post more, I just downloaded photo bucket but still have to figure out how to get the pic from there to here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> I would post another picture of her but it won't let me post more, I just downloaded photo bucket but still have to figure out how to get the pic from there to here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Upload the photo to photobucket then click on the photo and in the right hand side there should be a IMG code. Click on it and it will say "copied"...then simply paste that url code into a post!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Upload the photo to photobucket then click on the photo and in the right hand side there should be a IMG code. Click on it and it will say "copied"...then simply paste that url code into a post!


Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...cc76ec3960c8f5df94a7d5c984790_zps079aed78.jpg
My heart dog on the left and my husband's on the right


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ha they sure look the duo up: Cute pups!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Katey, he sure is a looker  Got some great ears on em too!


Thanks Stephen. His ears, and me had different ideas when he was 11weeks old. One word... GLUE. Hahaha. I'm so glad they turned out so nicely too.

Luna is adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol Luna looks embarrassed in this pic too -- Dad....come on, not now!
> 
> Katey, I have a heart cat too! I got him out of a ditch as a newborn! Along with his siblings and mom. His mom was a kitten herself...under a year old. I found them all homes but kept Cheetoh. He is my big orange baby. He is 5 now


My first cat was an orange cat. He was so amazing for a first cat. Got him when I was 8 he stuck around until he was about 17 years old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Ha they sure look the duo up: Cute pups!


Thanks &#128521; I feel so blessed to have the two of them&#128158;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

'PR' SFK's Midnight Sun's Friday Nite aka Debo. My "Hansum Man" lol. He was and will forever be my heart dog. I believe in things differently than most, and I believe he was still here with me before Roller came into my life, and has shown his presence is still here with me through Roller, as Roller has a lot of the same exact facial expressions, mannerisms and personality as Debo did. This boy is tattooed on my right calf, has a special place on my living room wall with a drawing from Annie, framed with his winning show ribbon, and his ID tag, as well as his pedigree/registration papers from the UKC.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Katey said:


> Luna is adorable.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Katey! She sure is goofball.



ThaLadyPit said:


>


That Debo sure was handsome! Sounds like he holds a special place with you, and always will :doggy:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bev Debo was so handsome! One of my favorite colors


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Stephan and Nadia. He was 10 months and 65 lbs in this picture. He was definitely my baby. I used to say he was the son I would never have, but now that I have a son I can't say that anymore lol. He was my roll dog...went to work with me every day as long as I worked at the kennel, vet clinic and groomer's shop.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

It's hard post just one because I loved all of the dogs I had in the past and love the one's I have now. So I won't. up: up: up:


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

B They did a great job with the tattoo of Debo. It looks amazing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Katey! I love it and have taken great care to make sure it still looks new 3 yrs later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaos was my heart dog and the only dog to come close is Siren. Kaos was the best dog in everything he did. He tried whatever crazy thing I asked him to do. He was the best alpha dog by keeping everyone in check. He ruled with an iron paw and no one messed with him. He was the best puppy raiser by putting them in their place and teaching them the rules. He was a great schutzhund dog and I really wished his back didn't go out on him so young or he would have had schutzhund titles. He was a wonderful agility dog and hardly ever messed up. He was my buddy and my heart! it's been about 4-5 years without him and I still miss him very much.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww he was so handsome Lisa! Looks like a happy boy too


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He's still very young but he stole my heart!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Ripley is my heart dog, she's lucky because if I didn't love her so much I'd strangle her lol! She's damn adorable when she's not being naughty too.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> He's still very young but he stole my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mario bomb tat is funny


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha yeah was my absolute favorite game growing up plus my uncle is one of the main artists for the hundreds been there since day 1

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

This is my heart dog, Chloe.

She was the smartest, most easy-going, most affectionate dog I've ever had. Unfortunately, when I had to move away to finish college 7 years ago, I basically had to leave her with my ex-girlfriend. Finding dog friendly housing was way too difficult and expensive for my (then) college student budget sadly. When I moved back 3 years later, I decided Chloe would be best with my ex as she was in good hands and so much a part of her everyday life. Miss her to death, but I'll get picture updates once in a while from the ex just to let me know Chloe's doing just fine.

I rescued her from a bastard litter---she was the runt basically left to fend for herself. My favorite blue mutt EVER. She was the best hiking buddy! King's getting there, but for now, Chloe has set a high standard.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


>


What a sweet girl Matt...you can tell she is one of those pups that wears her heart on her sleeve. :cheers:...the best kind


----------

